
Mac OS X: Getting the Most Out of the Fonts Window - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/mac_os_x_getting_the_most_out_of_the_fonts_window/
======
LaSombra
Funny thing. The last time I checked, I think it was Windows Vista, the
install fonts dialog was basically the same as the one in Windows 3.1.

